# I found a pigeon (eye problems??) help please!



## ElijahC (May 13, 2014)

Hello, I recently found an injured pigeon which I am guessing to be a fledgling. 
The pigeon is eating and drinking very well and there is no sign of diarrhea. 

When I found this pigeon almost a week ago its eyes were almost glued shut with a yellow crust, after a few days of applying a saline solution its eyes opened to two yellow disc's almost for lack of a better term, dough like in density and consistency, whist one was quite thin and flimsy the other was quite thick (I'd say a good 2-4cm's thick).

After these disc's popped out the pigeon's eyes appeared red and swollen, and today they have swollen even further and gone a pure black after the pigeon scratched its eyes it and caught it with its claws it slightly tore with yellow pus and blood coming out, the pigeon also seems to be congested with a yellow mucus coming out of its nasal cavities, is there anything I can do to ease the swelling and what might be wrong with it?

Thank you (Sorry if this is in the wrong forum!)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this needy bird.

It would be best if you could find an avian vet or rescue center for help. See link below.

The bird may be suffering from a number of issues, but canker comes first to mind which needs treatment asap.


Here is a rescue site with a wealth of information and resources to finding rescue centers. http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/welcome.htm *


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

More probable is a dual bacterial - protozoan infection. 


I had similar cases and treating for both bacteria (with Doxycycline) and protozoa (with metronidazole) for at least 7 days is the solution, although the disease may have a strong hold and the treatment may extend to 15 days or more. 

Give B vitamins during this time, hepatoprotective drugs and probiotics, as antibiotics destroy the beneficient bacterial flora of the digestie intestine opening the organisms' door for many diseases and the metronidazole affects the liver. If you dont accompany the medicines with these vitamins and probiotics, you may worsen bird's condition.

Give the bird clean and healthy seeds and change the water at least one time a day (vitamins oxidize in ~4 hours making the water smell badly).

Keeep the bird on an electric pad at LOWEST heat level and covered with a cloth or wraped in a cloth near a source of heat.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

The link skyeking posted wil give you info on rescue centres and a few vets, and illnesses and baby (or young) pigeon care.

Where in the UK are you located, just in case we know of anyone who is not on the lists who may be in your area to contact.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

ElijahC said:


> Hello, I recently found an injured pigeon which I am guessing to be a fledgling.
> The pigeon is eating and drinking very well and there is no sign of diarrhea.
> 
> When I found this pigeon almost a week ago its eyes were almost glued shut with a yellow crust, after a few days of applying a saline solution its eyes opened to two yellow disc's almost for lack of a better term, dough like in density and consistency, whist one was quite thin and flimsy the other was quite thick (I'd say a good 2-4cm's thick).
> ...


Hello,
Welcome to PT and thanx for helping the poor bird.
Severe swelling of eye lids is caused by Haemophilus catarrh.
They sysmptoms you describe are caused by Haemophilus or infectious catarrh. Ornithosis and trichomoniasis can also be invovled.

Can you take the bird to the vet? His chances are not so good.

(Ornithosis is a notifiable disease of pigeons in Germany. Humans and pigeons,both can transmitt it to eachother. Please keep your distance. Wash and sanitize your hand thoroughly everytime after handling him)


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

You can get some antibiotics from a vet but I would also a testing kit from Retford poultry , take samples and send them for culture and sensitivity tests. I would choose chlamydia, mycoplasma and general bacteriology and mycology. This is a link to the tests they do, the price list and their contact details http://www.pigeon-lung.co.uk/faq.php


----------

